# dont / lequel / auquel / duquel / d'où



## Cracker Jack

Bonjour.  Ça fait long temps depuis mon dernière post ici.  J'ai du doubte grammatical.  Il s'agit des pronoms relatifs dont, lequel, laquelle, lesquels, lesquelles, auquel..., duquel, etc.

Je crois que les relatifs lequel, laquelle, lequels, lesquelles, etc sont la même chose que dont. Merci beaucoup.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour la différence entre _dont_ et _duquel_ en particulier, voir le fil dont / duquel.


----------



## jester.

Non. Dont remplace des compléments avec "de" tandis que "lequel, laquelle, etc." sont toujours utilisés depuis des prépositions.

-C'est l'homme dont je t'ai parlé.

-Dans la rue, il y avait une maison à côté de laquelle une voiture était stationée.


----------



## LV4-26

Je corrigerais légèrement ce qui vient d'être dit.
_lequel, auquel, duquel,_ ... s'utilisent avec *les autres* prépositions.
(car _de_ est aussi une préposition).


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

D'accord avec* j3st3r* ; j'ajouterai ces précisions:*  "auquel"* est formé de la contraction  "à+lequel"  et "*duquel"  *de la contraction "de lequel". Mais aujourd'hui *"duquel" *et *"de qui"* sont presque toujours remplacés par *"dont":*
"Le voyage *dont *je rêve" parce que on dit "rêver _de", _mais comme ce verbe peut aussi s'employer avec "_à_" , "Le voyage *auquel* je rêve"  est aussi correct.  Au contraire:
"Le voyage_ "auquel"_ je me souviens" est incorrect, car "se souvenir de" s'emploie toujours avec "de"; il faut donc dire:
"Le voyage *dont *je me souviens" .

"*Dont*" peut aussi être complément d'un adjectif ou d'un nom pour la même raison: il remplace "de+un nom":

"L'accident *dont* j'étais responsable a été heureusement sans gravité (on dit: "je suis reponsable *de *quelque chose"

"Il habite dans l'immeuble *dont* on aperçoit le toit" ("dont" remplace "de l'immeuble" ).  

*"Lequel*" s'emploie à la place de "qui" quand ce mot peut être équivoque:
"Je suis allé chez la mère de mon ami, *laquelle *habite à Paris". (si j'emploie "qui", on ne sait pas si c'est mon ami ou sa mère qui habite à Paris, "qui" pouvant être masculin ou féminin).
*"Duquel" *s'emploie quand on ne peut placer le pronom relatif en tête de la proposition ("dont" est toujoursau début de la relative, comme tous les autres à l'exception de "duquel") :
"Le dialecte à l'étude *duquel *il se consacre est parlé par une minorité d'habitants" (= "il se consacre à l'étude *de ce dialecte*").

Tout cela n'est sans doute pas très simple; n'hésitez pas à reposer des questions . En espérant vous avoir aidé.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Merci beaucoup J3st3r, LV4-26 et J.F. de TROYES por vos réponses, surtout à J.F. pour l'explication détaillé.  Avant, je pensais que les pronoms relatifs pouvaient signifier aussi dont.  Avec les explications et les exemples que vous avez utilisé, maintenant, je suis plus sûr que jamais.

Cependant, j'ai encore du doubte en ce qui concerne un exemple donné par J.F.: 

"Il habite dans l'immeuble *dont* on aperçoit le toit" ("dont" remplace "de l'immeuble" ). 

En lieu de dont, on peut mettre où.  Je crois que pour les endroits, il faut utiliser où.  C'est correct?  Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Rpkx

Salut,

Il habite dans l'immeuble où je suis né, où j'ai vécu vingt ans.
Il habite dans l'immeuble d'où je suis sorti
Il habite dans l'immeuble dont je suis sorti

On voit que "dont" peut remplacer d'où  parce que "je suis sorti de cet immeuble".

Accessoirement, on écrit "doute" et non doubte.

@+


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> En lieu de dont, on peut mettre où. Je crois que pour les endroits, il faut utiliser où. C'est correct?


 Oui, à condition de modifier la phrase :

"On aperçoit le toit de l'immeuble *où* il habite" a le même sens que la première phrase.

"Il habite dans l'immeuble *où* on aperçoit le toit". Cette phrase n'indique pas quel est ce toit, peut-être celui d'un autre bâtiment; ele n'aura de sens que dans un contexte où il a été question de ce toit.

*D'où *s'emploie en effet comme complément d'un verbe de mouvement:

"J'ai repéré l'immeuble *d'où* il est sorti" (mais: "l'immeuble *où* il est entré".
De même avec les verbes: venir, s'enfuir, s'échapper et tous ces verbes qui peuvent avoir un complément introduit par "de" pour indiquer la provenance. C'est donc en effet une exception à l'emploi de *dont* remplaçant "de+nom ou adjctif.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Juste un petit ajout sur l'histoire de l'immeuble : on peut dire "*l'immeuble d'où je suis sorti*" ou "*l'immeuble dont je suis sorti*", parce que l'immeuble est à la fois un lieu (où l'on est, d'où l'on sort...) et une chose, un objet : le bâtiment dont on sort.

Je sors _de quoi_ ? De l'immeuble > L'immeuble dont je sors (ici, *dont* remplace la préposition *de* *+ le nom immeuble et son déterminant*)
Je sors _d'où_, de quel lieu ? De l'immeuble > L'immeuble d'où je sors (dans ce cas, *où* est à la un fois pronom relatif, mis pour immeuble, et adverbe de lieu; on dit parfois que c'est un adverbe relatif...)

*************************************

Par contre, j'avoue ne pas comprendre la phrase "Il habite dans l'immeuble *où* on aperçoit le toit". 

Pour moi
- "*Il habite (dans) l'immeuble dont on aperçoit le toit*" est parfait
- *"*Il habite l'immeuble où on aperçoit le toit*" serait incorrect, si par là on veut dire, comme dans la phrase précédente, qu'on est à l'extérieur de l'immeuble et qu'on en voit le toit...

Pourquoi, dans ce cas, ne peut-on pas remplacer _dont_ par _où_, alors que le toit est un lieu, comme l'immeuble ? C'est la construction syntaxique qui veut cela : dans cette phrase, *le pronom relatif dont est mis pour "immeuble"... qui est complément du nom toit*. 

En langage clair : Le toit de l'immeuble est haut. > L'immeuble dont le toit est haut...(impressionne les passants). 
Ici _dont = de l'immeuble_. *Il fallait obligatoirement que notre pronom relatif puisse assumer la fonction de complément du nom* : c'est toujours _*dont*_ qu'on emploie dans ce cas là...

Je ne sais pas si c'est difficile à comprendre, mais à expliquer...


----------



## Calamitintin

"*l'immeuble d'où je suis sorti*" ou "*l'immeuble dont je suis sorti*"

Je pense que les 2 sont corrects et légèrement différents :
"*l'immeuble d'où je suis sorti*" : dans ce cas l'immeuble est un lieu comme un autre, je suis sorti de quelque part, il se trouve que c'était un immeuble.

"*l'immeuble dont je suis sorti*" : je suis sorti d'un immeuble, je précise simplement lequel, c'est celui-ci.


----------



## LV4-26

CABEZOTA said:


> Par contre, j'avoue ne pas comprendre la phrase "Il habite dans l'immeuble *où* on aperçoit le toit".


En effet, la seule interprétation possible de cette phrase nous oblige à imaginer que le toit en question est *à l'intérieur* de l'immeuble.


----------



## Monique Bédard

Le pronom relatif "dont" est introduit seulement par le verbe ayant la préposition de + le nom -Exemple: avoir besoin de, s'occuper de

Voilà le dictionnaire dont j'ai besoin, voici ce dont je m'occupe

[…]

                                       Le garçon dont le père est médecin.


----------



## sesame_fr

Voilà le mur par le trou (duquel)  la souris s'est échapée.
A.duquel B.dont C.auquel D.d'où
On passait des heures sur la terrasse (d'où) on apreçoit la plage.
A.où B. qu' C. dont D.d'où

Bonjour, 
J'ai une question à demander. Je ne comprends pas bien comment distinquer l'utilisation de ces mots "duquel\dont\d'où" dans une proposition subordonnée relative. 
Quelqu-un me l'expliquer ?
merci.


----------



## pointvirgule

Comme on aperçoit la plage [à partir] de la terrasse, c'est _la terrasse d'où_ (_de _+ _où_) _on aperçoit la plage. _
_Où _est faux parce que la plage n'est pas située sur la terrasse.
_Qu'_ est faux parce que la phrase n'aurait pas de sens.
_Dont _est faux parce que la plage ne fait pas partie de la terrasse.


----------



## sesame_fr

sesame_fr said:


> Voilà le mur par le trou (duquel) la souris s'est échapée.
> On passait des heures sur la terrasse (d'où) on apreçoit la plage.


 Pour la 1ere phrase: Je sais que l'on ne peut pas choisir "auquel". Pour les autres choix: Si je ne me trompe pas, je peux dire "C'est ici d'où la souris s'est échappée." ou "Voilà le trou d'où la souris s'est échappée." ? Donc, "d'où" ne va pas pour cette phrase. Mais pourquoi "dont " ne marche pas non plus?



pointvirgule said:


> Comme on aperçoit la plage [à partir] de la terrasse, c'est _la terrasse d'où_ (_de _+ _où_) _on aperçoit la plage._


 Merci pour vos explication. 
Donc, si je dis "C'est sur la terrasse où _on aperçoit la plage._ " ou " C'est de la terrasse où _on aperçoit la plage._ ", ça c'est correct ?


----------



## janpol

sesame_fr said:


> Mais pourquoi "dont " ne marche pas non plus?


dont peut être
- COI (je te présente le garçon *dont* je t'ai parlé = je te présente un garçon, je t'ai parlé *de ce garçon)*
- Complément du nom (il habite dans une maison *dont* les volets sont verts = il habite dans une maison, les volets *de cette maison* sont verts )
il ne peut pas être C. de lieu


----------



## sesame_fr

oui, sinon, je peux comprendre ainsi: dans le livre de grammaire, on s'ecrit "dont ne peut pas remplacer le complément d'une locution intrduite par une préposition " ex.:_l'homme sur l'aide de qui je compte ,_ on ne peut pas dire _"l'homme dont je compte sur l'aide". _
Ainsi, "Voilà le mur *par* le trou duquel la soursi s'est échapée." =""Voilà le mur. La soursi s'est échapée *par* le trou de ce mur." 
Est-ce que je peux dire "Voilà la cage dont l'oiseau s'est échapé." ? Ici, "échapper de +un lieu ". 
Un autre exemple"la ville dont je viens"? 
Suis-je correcte?


----------



## janpol

Voilà la cage d'où l'oiseau s'est échappé." "la ville d'où je viens...


----------



## Franz2b

Bonjour à tous, 

nouveau ici, avant tout bravo pour vos participations. 

J'aimerai solliciter votre aide, car malgré une lecture attentive de ce topic, je ne saurais savoir si ma phrase est correcte :

_Voici l'itw de Andy Warhol *dont *je vous ai parlé, réalisée à  Paris en 1977 par Alain Pacadis, *dont *je vous invite hautement à lire la biographie_.

Merci à tous


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Cela me paraît parfait, et bienvenue sur ce forum.


----------



## Franz2b

Merci beaucoup,

Mais j'ai eu un doute, le deuxième "dont" de ma phrase vient bien remplacer "biographie" (que j'encourage à lire). Donc si c'est la biographie, j'aurais dû utiliser "laquelle" (je vous encourge à lire). Evidemment, ça ne sonne pas, mais si je suis la logique, cela me parait correct...


----------



## janpol

non, ce "dont" ne remplace pas "biographie"


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

_Dont_ ne peut que remplacer _Alain Pacadis , _le nom qui le précède , ce qu'on appelle son antécédent . La relative équivaut à la phrase simple : _ je vous invite hautement à lire la biographie d'Alain Pacadis.
_
La seule chose qu'on pourrait reprocher à cette phrase, c'est que l'emploi répété de _dont _la rend peut-être un peu lourde, mais elle est grammaticalement correcte.


----------



## Francois114

Bonjour à tous,
Pas facile de s'immiscer dans une discussion aussi "fouillée", surtout quand on revient sur le forum après des années d'inaction...

Je me permets juste de signaler un emploi que je ne pense pas avoir vu encore dans la discussion :

"Est-ce que tu te souviens du nom de ce coureur cycliste français *dont *tout le monde disait qu'il était affreusement dopé et qui, un jour, avait répondu que c'était 'à l'insu de son plein gré' ?" 

(hum hum, François114 est revenu avec ses exemples tordus !)

François


----------



## janpol

"Est-ce que tu te souviens du nom de ce coureur cycliste français *dont *tout le monde disait qu'il était affreusement dopé et qui, un jour, avait répondu que c'était 'à l'insu de son plein gré' ?" = "Est-ce que tu te souviens du nom d'un coureur cycliste français /tout le monde disait *de lui *qu'il était affreusement dopé / et, un jour, il avait répondu que c'était 'à l'insu de son plein gré' ?"
dont = COI comme le premier "dont" de _Voici l'itw de Andy Warhol *dont *je vous ai parlé, réalisée à Paris en 1977 par Alain Pacadis, *dont *je vous invite hautement à lire la biographie_.


----------



## Francois114

Tout à fait d'accord, bien sûr.. Sauf que mon expérience de l'enseignement me fait régulièrement constater que cet emploi est quand même moins immédiat pour des non-natifs qu'une structure plus simple comme _"...dont je vous ai parlé"_. C'est juste pour ça que je le signalais.
François


----------



## janpol

Oui, "dont" est le pronom relatif que les non-natifs et... les natifs maîtrisent le plus difficilement. Dans l'exemple "virenquois" la difficulté vient de la présence de la complétive "qu'il était affreusement dopé" dont, d'ailleurs, le mieux serait de faire l'économie en passant de "dont S V  / complétive (S (il) V (d'état) + attribut de "il")  =>" *dont *tout le monde disait qu'il était affreusement dopé" à "que S V + attribut de "que" => " quetout le monde disait affreusement dopé". On gagne en légèreté.


----------



## Francois114

janpol said:


> On gagne en légèreté.



Oui, mais ce n'est possible qu'avec le verbe _être, _soit dit en passant : "_dont tout le monde disait qu'il s'injectait quotidiennement des litres d'EPO_" ne serait pas réductible à une construction  attributive, comme tu le proposes à juste titre pour mon premier exemple. C'est évidemment une autre question.
François


----------



## janpol

tout à fait d'accord : je ne pensais pas que ça marchait "à tous les coups"


----------



## Redlucky

J'ai une petite question concernant où dans cet exemple. En fait, pk on peux dire "Il habite dans l'immeuble *où* on aperçoit le toit", mais ici on peux pas mettre où?


----------



## pointvirgule

Redlucky said:


> En fait, pourquoi on peut dire "Il habite dans l'immeuble *où* on aperçoit le toit" [...]?


Personnellement, je partage entièrement l'opinion de LV4-26 ici : cette phrase me paraît absurde parce qu'elle laisse supposer que le toit se trouve _dans _l'immeuble.

Bienvenue chez WR, Redlucky.


----------



## sesame_fr

Redlucky said:


> J'ai une petite question concernant où dans cet exemple. En fait, pk on peux dire "Il habite dans l'immeuble *où* on aperçoit le toit", mais ici on peux pas mettre où?



Cette phrase me paraît bizarre. Je pense que l'on peut dire *Il habite dans l'immeuble dont on aperçoit le toit.*


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Pourrais-je utiliser les pronoms relatifs "duquel" et "de laquelle" dans ces phrases-ci ?

la magasin en face duquel j'avais garé ma voiture a été cambriolé ce matin-même.
Vois cette photo, la voiture près de laquelle je suis, appartient à mon oncle.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

C'est tout à fait correct. Mais _duquel _me semble de moins en moins utilisé et quand c'est possible, on s'exprime autrement . 

Ici on préférera, je crois,_ le magasin devant lequel j'avais garé ma voiture _... _, _puisque les deux tournures ont à peu prèe le même sens.


----------



## Dwija

Franz2b, 

je ne vois pas pourquoi nous ne pourrions pas écrire tout simplement : "_Voici l'itw de Andy Warhol *dont *je vous ai parlé, réalisée à  Paris en 1977 par Alain Pacadis, *que *je vous invite hautement à lire"_.


----------



## julia shin

*Voici l'école où je suis allé. *

Peut-on dire aussi 'Voici l'école *à laquelle *je suis allé.' (à la place de *'où*' qui est le pronom relatif') ???? Si c'est faux, vous pourriez m'expliquer pourquoi?

Bonjour,

Laquelle des deux phrases est correcte?

1- Voici le plongeoir *duquel* j'ai sauté pour la compétition de saut à la piscine.
2- Voici le plongeoir *dont* j'ai sauté pour la compétition de saut à la piscine.

Je pense que c'est le 2 qui est plus correcte, mais on me corrige avec la réponse n.1

Merci de votre explication!


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le plongeoir duquel, d’où j'ai sauté.
dont  Ce n'est pas _sauter de_ car le verbe est transitif direct, ou intransitif. Ce n'est pas non plus un complément du nom ("possessif").


julia shin said:


> Voici l'école où je suis allé.
> Peut-on dire aussi 'Voici l'école *à laquelle *je suis allé.'


Les deux me paraissent corrects.


----------



## julia shin

Merci,

Alors, 'Voici une chambre *d'où* il est sorti.' / 'Voici une chambre *de laquelle *il est sorti. / 'Voici une chambre *dont* il est sorti.

Parmi les 3, quelles phrases sont correctes?
Si jamais ça marche avec 'Voici une chambre *dont* il est sorti.' (Il semble que je l'ai vu quelque part dans un livre de grammaire), pourquoi faux avec 'Voici le plongeoir *dont* j'ai sauté pour la compétition de saut à la piscine.'?

Sortir de, sauter de....non?


----------



## atcheque

SORTIR : Définition de SORTIR est noté intransitif.
_Sortir de, transitif _est ce que je qualifierais de figuré. La chambre *d’où* il est sorti.


----------



## julia shin

'Voici une chambre *de laquelle *il est sorti' est correcte?


atcheque said:


> Le plongeoir duquel, d’où j'ai sauté.
> dont  Ce n'est pas _sauter de_ car le verbe est transitif direct, ou intransitif. Ce n'est pas non plus un complément du nom ("possessif").



Si le verbe est transitif direct, ça doit être 'Voici le plongeoir *que* j'ai sauté.', non????


----------



## atcheque

Pas ici : on saute _depuis _un plongeoir (mais on saute _une haie_).
En y réfléchissant, _dont je sors_ me paraît correct. Mais pas _dont _avec *sauter*.


----------



## k@t

julia shin said:


> 1- Voici le plongeoir *duquel* j'ai sauté pour la compétition de saut à la piscine.
> 2- Voici le plongeoir *dont* j'ai sauté pour la compétition de saut à la piscine.
> 
> Je pense que c'est le 2 qui est plus correcte, mais on me corrige avec la réponse n.1



Dans l’absolu le *dont* pourrait être toléré, puisque ce pronom a eu un sens locatif, et il fut d’ailleurs une époque où les deux pronoms *dont* et *d’où* (ou _duquel_) étaient en concurrence.
Cependant en *français contemporain*, ce sens locatif de *dont* tend à disparaitre, voire à être franchement condamné (voir ci-dessous la citation du Tlfi) et le *duquel* (ou le *d’où*) est infiniment plus courant.
Voir *ici *pour plus d’explications.


> *Rem. 1. *_Dont_ ne peut avoir pour antécédent un adv. de lieu. *2.* Cet emploi arch. que les grammairiens condamnent est assez répandu chez les aut. mod. avec les verbes qui demandent la prép. _de_ (_cf._ Grev., § 562).
> 
> DONT : Définition de DONT


----------



## Oddmania

Tiens, c'est marrant, moi j'aurais employé _dont _sans hésiter.

_Le plongeoir *dont *j'ai sauté.
Le mur *dont *je suis tombé.
Le train *dont *je suis descendu._​
Il m'a fallu un petit moment pour arriver à trouver une alternative, et la première qui m'est venue à l'esprit est "depuis lequel". Je n'avais même pas pensé à _duquel _! Mais maintenant que j'y pense, "duquel" est aussi très courant, bien sûr. "_D'où_" fonctionne aussi, mais je trouve ça un peu curieux en référence à un objet aussi précis qu'un plongeoir (ou un mur, ou un arbre). "_Le pays d'où je viens; la région d'où j'arrive_" ✅, oui, mais "_L'arbre d'où je suis tomb_é", bof.

(Notez que dans mon exemple du train, je n'emploierais jamais autre chose que "_dont_".)

PS: k@t, que signifie "aut. mod." ?


----------



## k@t

Oddmania said:


> PS: k@t, que signifie "aut. mod." ?


L'abrègement n'est pas de moi, je ne peux donc que supposer, mais a priori, il s'agit d'_*auteurs modernes*_.


----------



## Oddmania

En effet, ça semble probable. Merci !


----------

